# Sick Cory



## Julie's Julies (Jun 11, 2007)

29-Gallon 3 months old 
1 juvenile angel, 1 male swordtail, 1 female betta, 3 cories, 3 neon tetras, 4 black skirt tetras, 2 red-eyed tetras
Ammonia - 0ppm, Nitrite - 0ppm, Nitrate - 10ppm
Water changes - 25% weekly


My peppered cory cat is sick. Two days ago I noticed he seemed to be lying a little lopsided at the bottom of the tank, and today he was completely limp. When I netted him to separate him from the other tank mates, he just rolled onto his back into the net. This little guy is normally very active and energetic.

As far as I know, he is about two years old. Could this just be old age? He was not a starter fish and so has not gone through the distressing cycling process, and nothing unusual has befallen the tank. He shows no outward signs of illness and as far as I know he has not been bullied.

I will post a picture in case that helps at all, but he doesn't have any split fins or blemishes that I can detect.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Very well coul be an internal parsite or digestive disorder. I would try to get it to eat a medicated fish food. Raise You didn't say what the water temprature was but you may try to raise it to 84-86 degrees F. I would also add MelaFix or StressCoat to help keep its stress levels down. You can also check this out.

http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=252

Good luck.


----------



## Julie's Julies (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks, HereFishy. The temp is 78 right now, but I can easily raise it since I have two heaters in there. 

The little guy is getting worse. I am inclined to think internal parasite or bacterial infection rather than digestive problems - his stomach is a little hollow rather than bloated. He appears to be suffocating at the bottom of the tank; he is gasping very, very slowly and cannot swim at all. I think I might just end his misery. I had a batch of swordtails with these same symptoms, and not one survived.


----------

